# Test results



## confusedman (20 Feb 2021)

Hello everyone

Short story of my tank:

Up and running on the 25th of January
16 fish in on 29th of January (no idea what cycling the tank was by then)
30th of January we added some filter media and some more plants
31st of January 3 deaths

7 fish sent back to shop, we kept 6

Since then alternate days 50% water change

Then we bought the test lab

14/02/21
PH 8 - 8.5
NH3 0
NO2 0.5
NO3 5
KH 14
GH 20

20/02/21
PH 8 - 8.5
NH3 0
NO2 0.25
NO3 5
KH 13
GH 23


What do you think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kezzab (20 Feb 2021)

I'm not a big one for test kits, but that looks fine. 

But if your fish have stopped dying and your plants are growing then you know you are ok.


----------



## Hufsa (20 Feb 2021)

I would continue to change water until you have readings of 0 NO2. I assume there are degrees of comfort for the fish between the states of "fine" and dead


----------



## Kezzab (20 Feb 2021)

Youre right, but there's no getting away from the simplicity of dead or alive as a key indicator though...


----------



## Hufsa (20 Feb 2021)

I understand where youre coming from, but it seems crude and unneccessary to me to use that as an indicator


----------



## John q (20 Feb 2021)

I think you're getting close confusedman but like hufsa says its probably best continuing with the water changes.
Nitrite poising may not kill your fish instantly, it might not visibly harm them, on the other hand it could weaken there immune systems and lead to disease and or death at a later date.

Is it worth the risk for another week of water changes?


----------



## confusedman (20 Feb 2021)

I wasn't thinking about stopping the water changes right now. Just curious about how its going. The test was done before todays water change.
I undestand after the change the readings would have been better


----------



## John q (20 Feb 2021)

confusedman said:


> I wasn't thinking about stopping the water changes right now. Just curious about how its going.


It looks to be going well, once the No2 gets to zero your tank is effectively cycled.

Out of interest have you looked into your water report regards nitrate and nitrite?


----------



## confusedman (21 Feb 2021)

John q said:


> Out of interest have you looked into your water report regards nitrate and nitrite?


Sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## John q (21 Feb 2021)

If you know your water supplier say "Thames Water" you can Google "Thames water quality report". Just enter your postcode and it will give give you a rough idea of whats in your tap water.

It's not overly important for you at present and I was merely asking out of curiosity.


----------



## confusedman (21 Feb 2021)

Oh yes that! I did check it but it was too complicated for me


----------



## GHNelson (21 Feb 2021)

Hi
Keep doing the water changes till zero Nitrite!
hoggie


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Feb 2021)

confusedman said:


> Oh yes that! I did check it but it was too complicated for me


There's a lot of info there, and a lot of it isn't very relevant, but hidden in it are a few useful bits. If you can post the report we can tell you if there's anything worrying in it.


----------

